# Bumper Sticker Removal



## Tammi (Sep 9, 2004)

How do you scrape off bumper stickers? I just bought a 95 Coachman Catalina, and there are bumper stickers galore! I want to get them off so I can get the rig repainted. Thanks.


----------



## janicenlarry (Sep 9, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

Your friendly hardware store should have the right stuff.  Also, ask your painter.  They deal with this problem all the time. :blush:


----------



## wvresq (Sep 9, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

Try a product called "Goo Gone". I've used it many times on many surfaces.  Most recently on my '77 Fleetwing.  I had a few stickers on my windows, and the Goo Gone brought them right off.  You can find it at Walmart and various hardware stores.  Hope this helps. :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 10, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

Be careful with the Goo Gone stuff.  Yes, it works really good, but will discolor some things like siding, etc.  It happended to me on my house siding when I was trying to get some caulking off.  Had to buy some paint to cover up the discoloration, but that worked.
Good luck....    :laugh:


----------



## jtn (Sep 10, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

I just bought a 95 Coachman Catalina. I love it. It had
39000.00 miles on it.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 10, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

jtn,
that is great....welcome to the forum.  I know your really proud, however, what does you buying a new Catalina have to do  with Goo Gone or getting sticky stuff off an RV?
Just kidding with ya a little bit....   :laugh:


----------



## Tammi (Sep 13, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

I think he just wanted to share my enthusiasm.  :blush: 
Thanks all for your advice!
I also have 2 large (I think they are vinyl) images on the sides- I think I will leave those big ones to the pros.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Sep 13, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

Don't forget your hair dryer.  Warm them up and peal them off.


----------



## Meadow Muffin (Sep 15, 2004)

Bumper Sticker Removal

Goof Off is great but be careful and make sure you clean it up after you remove the decal. I would test it in a hidden spot first before you tackle the decal. 

alos make sure you are in an open spot or you will get a toulene high if you inhale the fumes...it kills brain cells and they don't regenerate. I can't afford to lose to many more of mine, my wife tells me.


----------

